# Suche Tastatur mit USB-Ports und Funktionstasten



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich brauche eine Tastatur, die ich daheim nutzen kann, wenn ich am Laptop arbeite, da ich meine Laptoptastatur doch noch etwas schonen will. Da ich gelegentlich zocke (Shooter, RPG) und viel tippe weiß ich nicht, wie lange die das unbeschadet mitmacht 

Da mein Laptop nur über 3 USB Ports verfügt, sollte die Tastatur auch mindestens einen haben, wo ich dann die Maus anschließen kann, denn ein Port mit voller Spannung am PC selbst ist mir dann doch zu wenig 

Ziffernblock sollte auch enthalten sein. Da Lautstärkeregelung, Auswerfen von Dvds etc. nur über Funktionstasten einfach zu bedienen sind, sollten auch Funktionstasten enthalten sein, müssen aber garnicht viele sein.

Unendlich Platz besitze ich nicht, Formate wie G15 o.Ä. kann ich nicht gebrauchen, aber im Format der Apple Tastatur muss es auch nicht sein 

Zuletzt zum Budget: Wenn möglich sollte der Preis 30€ nicht überschreiten, ich brauche keine Megatastatur mit Display usw


----------



## konstantinkk (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe auch einen Laptop und habe mit als Zusatztastatur die Cherry G85-23100DE-0 eVolution Stream XT gakauft. Sie hat flache Tasten, wie bei einer Notebooktastatur und hat Zusatztasten zum lauter & leiser stellen, eine Lautlos-Taste und vor & zurück & play Tasten. Bin sehr zufrieden damit, da sie einen angenehmen Anschlag hat. Sie kostet aber nur 15€. Das Problem mit den USB Anschlüssen kann man mit nem HUB lösen.


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hama Penalizer Pro Gaming Keyboard: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder die hier. Wie die ist weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

Hama ist nicht gerade für die besten Tastaturen bekannt.

Die Cherry evolution Steam ist recht gut, die Tastaturen von Lenovo sind da vom Schreibgefühl halt noch besser.

Ein USB Hub bekomms du für 5-10€, das würde ich nicht als Kriterium setzen.

Dell hat auch ne Tastatur mit vielen Multimediatasten und USB Ports.


----------



## Schoschi (27. Dezember 2009)

Wegen dem USB Hub hatte ich nur Angst, dass die "Power" dann nicht reicht, um alle Geräte zu erkennen etc. 
Sind meine Sorgen da unbegründet? Wenn ja würde ich die Cherry Evolution Stream nehmen, die sagt mit sehr zu


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

Ne Tastatur und Maus brauchen zusammen vieleicht 100-200mA, der USB Anschluss schafft 500mA, notfalls kann man immer noch nen aktiven Hub nehmen und bei Bedarf das Netzteil anstecken.


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Dezember 2009)

Ist vielleicht nicht die Super Gamingtastatur, aber für den Preis ist die ok.


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube, dass du für 15€ nichts besseres findest als die Cherry!

Wenn du 44€_(Bei Euronics) _ausgeben würdest, bekämest du die Microsoft Sidewinder X6


----------



## netheral (28. Dezember 2009)

Wegen den USB Ports: An meine G11 damals konnte ich nichts anschließen. Es wurde nicht erkannt.
Ich habe die Tastatur damals einmal ausgetauscht, die folgende hatte das gleiche Problem.

Als ich dann einen anderen PC ausprobiert hatte, tat sich - tada - nichts.

Kann sein, dass ich 2x Pech hatte und andere Tastaturen da besser sind, jedoch ist das für mich ein Krieterum gewesen, mir lieber ne USB Slotblende in die Kiste zu braten als mich auf die Ports in einer Tastatur zu verlassen.

Mit Hubs ohne eigenen Strom habe ich übrigens das gleiche Problem: Kaum habe ich 2 Sticks dran, fahren alle PCs, zu denen ich zugang habe (2 PCs, 1 Schleppi) nicht mehr hoch.


----------



## konstantinkk (28. Dezember 2009)

Zu der Stromversorgung der HUBs: ich denke nicht, dass, wenn du deine Tastatur und ne Maus an einen Anschluss steckst es iwie zu Problemen führt. Zumal die Cherry nicht mal beleuchtet ist. Das sollte also kein Problem darstellen.


----------

